# E-MAil von Outlook in Access importieren



## ahh (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich einen bestimmten Teil eine E-Mail in Access importieren.

Mfg


----------



## thekorn (18. Juli 2004)

Zum beispiel indem du die Exportierfunktion von outlook benutzt, Datei->exportieren->Dateityp:MS Access

gruß
thekorn


----------

